# fecal transplant



## sherrieneidigh (Jan 24, 2013)

Does anyone know if they ever came up with a code for fecal transplant??


----------



## tienacious (Jan 24, 2013)

During the AAPC monthly meeting in Tacoma this month, i think it was determined that it would be coded as 44705 + 44899 together in order to get paid for the transplant procedure.  There is no specific code for the transplant procedure.

Hope this helps.


----------



## cynthiabrown (Jan 25, 2013)

*44899*

why would you need 44899


----------



## pamsbill (Jan 27, 2013)

I think s/he means 44799.


----------



## bridgettemartin (Jan 28, 2013)

I also have been researching this, as one of my doc's did a few of these last year. I used 44799.  What I don't understand about CPT code 44705, is that it states "Preparation of fecal microbiota for instillation, including assessment of donor specimen".  This sounds like the code the laboratory would use when they prepare the specimen.  But if that's the case, why is it listed under the surgery section of CPT?


----------



## CoderMelify (Feb 15, 2013)

I think that the specimen has to be fresh, requiring the surgeon to look at it just prior to instillation.  They wouldn't send it to pathology. This is what my GI doc told me.


----------



## tinas (May 2, 2013)

You may also want to look at the new code assigned G0455


----------



## bridgettemartin (May 2, 2013)

There are newer threads on this subject.
G0455 is to be submitted to Medicare, as they do not accept 44705.  G0455 includes the preparation and instillation of the microbiota, whereas 44705 is the preparation.


----------



## t_ferg07@yahoo.com (May 14, 2013)

I have a physician doing this for the first time, the patient obviously has C.Diff, but he also performed a full colonoscopy with biopsies as well....So, would I be able to bill the stool transplant as well as the colonoscopy??

Thanks!


----------



## tcindy2113 (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm just wondering if anyone has been able to answer the question of the full colonoscopy with biopsies being done in addition to the instillation of the fecal transplant on a Medicare patient?  There are no CCI edits, but I'm hesitant to code the colonoscopy since that was also the means of instillation, and should be included in G0455.


----------

